# Bunch of bottles



## deadpuppet (Oct 9, 2005)

I found some of these bottles when the sound near my house dried up and they were at the bottom.
 The "Frostilla" bottle I found in an alley 1/2 way buried. 
 And the one bottle that just looks like a tube I found on the beach. All have moulding lines to the top.
 Some I have a side view and a 7.62x39 cartridge for comparison. I don't know anything about these bottles and any info anyone can give me about the would greatly be appreciated. 







This one says, "Tucks" on the bottom.





The "Frostilla" bottle. (Has a marking that looks like a square with      a zero in the middle.)





 The tubular bottle, no marking what-so-ever.





This one says, "Gordons Dry Gin" and has the serial#                "REGD610812"





 This bottle has a trapazoid shape to it, has screw cap threads on the top, lines on the sides, and has the number "4" on the bottom.





(side view of bottle below. Skinny little one isnt it?)





 Has a wierd shape with a "K" or an "H" on the bottom and the number "5" beside that marking.





Has the same marking on the bottom as the "Frostilla" bottle, but no other markings.


----------



## thturk (Oct 9, 2005)

Frostilla bottle:  O in a square-Owens Bottle Company, Toledo. OH. (1903-1929).  Frostilla (Clear bottle:  Lotion, Cosmetics, ) $2.00-$6.00.

 Your last bottle has the same maker's mark and dates.

 Need picture of maker's mark on second to last bottle.

 Gordon's Dry Gin:  Does it have London England embossed on the sides?  The Reg number was registered in the U.S. in 1898  (That doesn't mean it was made then.  The other members will correct me if I'm wrong but it means that style of bottle was registered then).  The Gordon Dry Gin I have in my book has a Reg'd number of 610617 and has a worth of $4.00-$6.00. 

 Still looking up the Tucks.

 The other members know more about actual uses of these older bottles than I do. 

 The slim bottle is totally cool!!!!!

 Love the bullet cartridge to show size! 

 Trish


----------



## deadpuppet (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm sure now that it is a "K" in the middle of that marking and there is a "5" beside that on the right.









 That one bottle can also say, "Fuch's" or "Tuch's". I just noticed it also has a "2" then an eye then a "4" and underneath all that there is a tiny "6". Very wierd. And the top is kinda like a Tabasco bottle, it would shake out drops. 

 Ya, it does say London England on it, and on the bottom it says OCG 12 and has \\\ above that.

 That Frostilla bottle says "Elmira, NY U.S.A." on the side.

 I was also thinking maybe the tube one could have been a prescription or medicine bottle.


----------



## thturk (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe that is a K in a hexagon (6 sides?).  That would make it Kimble Glass Company, Vineland, NJ.  1905-date.  Plant was purchased by Owens-Illinois in 1946, now known as Kimble/Kontes, a subsidiary of the Gerresheimer Group, Dusseldorf, Germany.  With the cork top it's probably earlier than 1945.  How's about a side shot of the seam.  Does it go clear up to the top of the bottle?

 Here's the web site for maker's marks it might save you some time from having to wait for us to answer your questions.  http://myinsulators.com.  

 The Tuck's "eye"  is also another of Owens-Illinois maker's mark.  Used from 1929-1959.  Gradually fazed out from 1954-1959.  The 2 means it was made at their plant in Huntington, WV which is still open today.  The 4 is the year it was made.  However they were lax on which decade.  It could be any year from 1934-1954.  My guess is it does say Tuck's and with the shaker bottle top it dispensed "Witch Hazel".  Witch Hazel was and still is a popular astringent for the the control of "piles", hemorrhoids.  Screw caps have almost no value at all.  A fact that makes me [] daily.  I live in Wyoming and we are bottle poor here...except for screw cap tops.

 Nothing on OCG (Mayhap it could be OGCo?).  It could be an overseas maker's mark.  Does your Gordon's have a boar's head on the bottom?  That might be the change in Reg. marks.  They might have taken it off.

 Love answering your question!  Gives me a reason to do research.  I'm trying to find to find an example of your tube bottle.  No luck but still looking.


 Trish


----------



## O.T. digger (Oct 10, 2005)

the tubular one looks like a kickapoo indian oil


----------



## deadpuppet (Oct 10, 2005)

It has a picture of something, I can't tell you that I have any clue what-so-ever of what it is supposed to be though. Looks like it was drawn up by a drunk alien or something. Looks like a mix between a artsy fartsy running deer and a butterfly.


----------



## thturk (Oct 10, 2005)

A stag maybe?  Good drawing though. [8D] Did you do that on Microsoft "Paint"?  You're good if you did!  There's a guy from England I think on this forum I wish I could remember who he was and we could ask him.

 Trish


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi deadpuppet,

      In regards to the tubular bottle you posted. Here is a picture of some of the ones I have dug. First one is freeblown with pontil, second is iron pontil. Next one KONING TILLY, next CLAES TILLY from Holland. They were a cure all that contained herbs and sulfur,lots of info on google. Another just says HOLLAND on it. Some of these probably contained  similar medicines with paper lables. The tubular bottles were used for many things like pills and even elixers. I think many were used for sale of laudenum (Opium compound) and other strong compounds and pills. Many early pills were not larger than BB's so many would fit in a tubular bottle.


----------



## deadpuppet (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL. Actually I wasnt even looking at the screen most of the time, mostly the touchpad.


----------

